# DM 3.5" Bonehead question



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone else have one? I got one off Ebay a few weeks ago, we tried it out, but it wasn't running properly. So, I set off to adjust it, only to find that it doesn't have any set screws to hold the point up. Right now, when compressed one of the blades is about dead even with the guide. It was leaving a black streak in the corner. After adjusting, it is running better, but still leaving that black streak and messing up the angle when I sweep it out of the angle.

Now my question is, is there supposed to be one there? there is a hole on each side of the frame for it, but no set screw on either side. I'm assuming that there should be some set screws there. Any idea what size I need?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Anyone else have one? I got one off Ebay a few weeks ago, we tried it out, but it wasn't running properly. So, I set off to adjust it, only to find that it doesn't have any set screws to hold the point up. Right now, when compressed one of the blades is about dead even with the guide. It was leaving a black streak in the corner. After adjusting, it is running better, but still leaving that black streak and messing up the angle when I sweep it out of the angle.
> 
> Now my question is, is there supposed to be one there? there is a hole on each side of the frame for it, but no set screw on either side. I'm assuming that there should be some set screws there. Any idea what size I need?


http://www.drywallmastertools.com/corner-finishers.php#
Here's the link!...I can't tell. I would assume if there's a hole there, that there's supposed to be a screw for something. Unfortunately the website doesn't offer any schematics yet. It only says coming soon.
So I have no clue what size you would need.
Do you have any other angle head? Try taking a screw from one of those and seeing if it fits. Will give you an idea of what size you need.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank PT, I've been to their site, and seen that 'Coming Soon' for the schematics. This is the only head I own right now, in the market for a 2.5 though. For now we just use PA's heads. Which I must say he has his 2.5 dialed in awesomely!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Thank PT, I've been to their site, and seen that 'Coming Soon' for the schematics. This is the only head I own right now, in the market for a 2.5 though. For now we just use PA's heads. Which I must say he has his 2.5 dialed in awesomely!:thumbup:


Nice! I mix it up! I have flushers and one Columbia 3.5"
Columbia runs smooth!

Oh! And just ask P.A. if you can borrow a screw from his! lol


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Parts diagram on All-Wall: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/DrywallMaster-Bone-Head-Parts/


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks JustMe, 

why is it that all-wall has a schematic on their site, but drywall master does not?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont know if this will help or not but here is a pic of my 2.5" bone head. As you can see it has three set screws holding the blade in. The screws on this one require a 1/16 allen key. logic would say that they would be similar.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Are you talking setscrews on the sideblades? If so, the TT heads we have also have the holes for them, but they are not threaded also.

I posted a question in another thread about this and Craig had said he spoke with TT years ago about this issue


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, talking about the top blade, about 1/4" from the point.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fr8train said:


> thanks JustMe,
> 
> why is it that all-wall has a schematic on their site, but drywall master does not?


You're welcome, fr8train.

Maybe All-Wall does because it sounds like they're an exclusive DM online distributor, at least for in the U.S.(?) It quite possibly saves them a decent amount of time on the phone and emails, when there's a diagram people can order from.

Up here in Canada, Leading Edge is at least one online distributor of DM: http://www.leadingedgedrywall.com/search.aspx?search=drywall master


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Nope, talking about the top blade, about 1/4" from the point.


If you're talking about set screws about 1/2" from the point - labelled 3CF-14 on the All-Wall diagram - my 3 1/2" DM has them. 1/8" set screw, the diagram says.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

JustMe said:


> If you're talking about set screws about 1/2" from the point - labelled 3CF-14 on the All-Wall diagram - my 3 1/2" DM has them. 1/8" set screw, the diagram says.


Yeah, in order to access them you have to take the head apart. The one I'm talking about is behind the arrow shaped part at the tip. They hold the point up where you want it.

Just to clarify, I'm asking about a set screw that adjust the height of the blade. Not the set screws that clamp the blade in place.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't help you there. Mine's had little use and I haven't taken it apart. Maybe Craig from Al's might know?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

fr8train said:


> Yeah, in order to access them you have to take the head apart. The one I'm talking about is behind the arrow shaped part at the tip. They hold the point up where you want it.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm asking about a set screw that adjust the height of the blade. Not the set screws that clamp the blade in place.


I know on TT's the ones that set and the ones that clamp are the same size, do they look about the about the same? If so, try removing one of the ones clamping the blade and put it in the set one, then you know what to order


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> I know on TT's the ones that set and the ones that clamp are the same size, do they look about the about the same? If so, try removing one of the ones clamping the blade and put it in the set one, then you know what to order


_When the answer comes, it will be simple._ - author unknown

:thumbsup:

That thought crossed my mind as well - but kept on going before I got it down.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

JustMe said:


> _When the answer comes, it will be simple._ - author unknown
> 
> :thumbsup:


I am a simpleton :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> I am a simpleton :thumbup:


Ah, but there's different kinds of simpletons. The 'simple' simpleton ones, and the 'elegantly simple' simpleton ones.


----------

